#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-12-23
<cwayne> plars: hey, any idea whats going on with the gallery-app tests on touch_custom?
<cjohnston> cwayne: I believe he's off for the year
<cwayne> cjohnston: fair enough :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-24
<slangasek> win
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-21
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Do you know where I can find an older version of the uitk (I'd like to try 1.3.1742+15.04.20151209-0ubuntu1 to verify if a bug I'm seeing is a regression in the uitk)?
<mardy> Mirv: ops, nevermind, got it :-)
<Mirv> mardy: ok :)
<davmor2> sil2100: are we having the landing meeting this morning I assume it will be you and me
<sil2100> davmor2: there might be Mirv as well ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: let's do a quick one, you know, to say merry christmas and such!
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv: there had better be cats is all I can say ;)
<sil2100> I think our cat is busy around my girl's grandmother now ;)
<Mirv> davmor2: sure, two of them
<davmor2> Mirv \o/
<sil2100> dbarth: ping! Could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/gnome-control-center-signon/invalid-providers-1287640/+merge/279278 ?
<davmor2> bfiller: Elleo: was browser app in silo 17 rebuilt, it doesn't look it or it failed judging by the crosses, if you can hit that today we can get that landed then
<Elleo> davmor2: will trigger a rebuild now
<Elleo> oSoMoN: are the failures for webbrowser-app on ppc arm64 s390x, etc. a normal thing? I notice the train doesn't flag them
<Elleo> davmor2: oh, looks like silo 45 still hasn't landed yet
<Elleo> davmor2: it's blocked on an oxide/gcc issue that's preventing it building for xenial
<oSoMoN> Elleo, yes, failures for those arches are expected, because oxide doesn’t build on them
<davmor2> Elleo: should of sil2100 triggered an new image with it in on friday
<Elleo> oSoMoN: ah, okay; thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> ah okay
<Elleo> davmor2: on the train it's listed as manual published for vivid, while waiting for oxide xenial fix
<Elleo> (silo 45 that is)
<oSoMoN> Elleo, davmor2: I’m looking into the issue, but it’s like a pandora box, it uncovered a bunch of issues which all need to be fixed for it to work
<davmor2> Elleo: right okay
<davmor2> oSoMoN: :'(
<dbarth> sil2100: ack
<dbarth> sil2100: hey, what about the oxide compiler issue? is there a possibility to revert to the previously known-to-work compiler?
<dbarth> sil2100: i know oxide was dictating the gcc build dep a few months ago, for similar reasons
<davmor2> Mirv: awesome now I can insult you here to.....insult......insult.........insult ;)
<Mirv> davmor2: :D
<Mirv> davmor2: I can feed your insult machine. We're still not publishing the latest UITK landing to xenial.
<Mirv> (due to unability to build webbrowser which doesn't build because oxide-qt doesn't build on armhf because of new GCC 5.3)
<davmor2> Mirv: Shuggin fashin shuggin fashin insult insult random insult pfff fine
<davmor2> Mirv: right but what does that have to do with uitk
<davmor2> Mirv: also that will mean no more dual landing fullstop
<Mirv> davmor2: nothing, but your insult machine can surely blame SDK team for it anyway! :)
<dbarth> Mirv: on that cascade of issues, see what i was writing to sil2100; can that help ?
<dbarth> or otherwise let us know if we need to do an emergency call to Chris
<sil2100> Yeah, still thinking what to do here
<Mirv> davmor2: it has that to do that webbrowser needs to land together with UITK (like it did to vivid) but compiler issue now hold the xenialn one
<sil2100> LP: #1527741
<sil2100> I think reverting to an earlier gcc is not an option
<Mirv> dbarth: it's probable it's purely GCC ARM problem still, so Chris can't help
<sil2100> I guess it could be fixed on oxide side as well, probably gcc became more strict or something
<sil2100> Looks really strange tho, would have to check the source but that would take ages
<sil2100> ;)
<dbarth> yeah
<dbarth> and also it feels like a code change that should be backed by upstream
<dbarth> when they want blink or v8 to be gcc 5 compatible
<sil2100> dbarth: looks like currently we're in a deadlock then... chrisccoulson is on holidays, not really possible to back-out gcc, hm
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Regarding silo 46 - I can't publishi this silo due to ubuntu-ui-extras
<sil2100> bfiller: normally manual re-builds like this can be ignored, but there's actually a change missing that's required
<sil2100> bfiller: ubuntu-ui-extras needs to have the libexiv2-13 hard-coded dependency dropped
<sil2100> bfiller: (change introduced by 0.2+15.04.20150311-0ubuntu3)
<Saviq> sil2100, can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725 ?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I see no issues with the tarball
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, excellent
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, any reason I should not push the tarballs now?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: no, all good
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, looks published to me
<sil2100> Saviq: I published this on Friday
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed. thank you
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks :)
<Saviq> sil2100, oh, sorry, it's not obvious unless you read the status line, sorry :)
<sil2100> nw ;)
<Saviq> ah but we have regressions in qtmir-gles apparently
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> ok /me confused
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please upload qtmir-gles with http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127400/ to xenial-proposed (and stable-phone-overlay for good measure...)?
<Mirv> Saviq: which silo, could it be direct upload to the silo + re-publish? anyway, I can help
<Saviq> sil2100, or shall I better prepare a qtmir silo with those changes
<Saviq> Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/725
<Mirv> Saviq: ah so no silo, just stuck?
<Saviq> Mirv, I can do silo if that's better
<Saviq> no-qa needed
<Mirv> Saviq: broken in overlay too so emulator broken?
<Saviq> Mirv, it's not really broken
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<Mirv> Saviq: silo is always nicer, one gets the diff from the build job etc that's easier to double-check
<Saviq> Mirv, ok will do
<Saviq> Mirv, problem is new autopkgtest approach seems to have proposed pinned under archive, which IIUC means unless you request a version from proposed explicitly it won't take it
<Saviq> sil2100, we need to pay more attention to -gles diffs, thus ↑
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, but, that ticket isn't merge&cleaned? if you get the silo, I can upload manual uploads there and then we can double-check the diff.
<Saviq> Mirv, or we could force merge&clean as qtmir-gles is the last thing stuck and make it unstuck with the new silo asap
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah autopkgtests have something like that, or that they are not dist-upgraded. bug #1524817 is about that when upgrading new Qt version, old libqt5test5 is installed and does not get upgraded to the newer version
<Saviq> Mirv, problem is in qtmir-gles autopkgtests it tries to build against mir 0.17
<Saviq> it's a somewhat dumb autopkgtest...
<Mirv> Saviq: it sounds pretty similar to the Qt problem - it first setups build dependencies from release pocket, then enables proposed pocket and installs only strict requirements or something like that
<Saviq> even though the package was built in silo against 0.18
<Saviq> but really it did find an issue with our deps, so it's a valid problem
<Saviq> s/problem/test/
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm merge & cleaning now
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, I'll have silo asap
<Mirv> Saviq: trunks are now up-to-date
<Saviq> kdub, need a hand please to unblock Mir from xenial-proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/280396
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/no-change/+merge/281090
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809
<kdub> Saviq, what's needed?
<Saviq> kdub, review of those two MPs please
<Saviq> kdub, we might've told you wrong about the -gles sync MP requirements, debian/control needs to be updated manually
<sil2100> Saviq: well, qtmir-gles did not generate any packaging diffs so those were not reviewed
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, which should blink a red light from now on (if there are debian/ changes in non-gles)
<kdub> Saviq, done, looks good
<Saviq> sil2100, I try to remember myself when landing anything with -gles, but if it gets through still
<Saviq> kdub, thanks
<kdub> Saviq, Saviq, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VOP_I1dn_9oxwwf209S0ANGOYeOuROmARoOeyth8QaE/edit#heading=h.i57dat7acs4s
<kdub> step 13d is the qtmir / gles instructions for the mir team
<kdub> Saviq, I'm guessing they should be changed to always bump the version number?
<Saviq> kdub, any changes in non-gles debian/ need to be "ported" to -gles debian/, if applicable
<Saviq> kdub, I've proposed a change to the step
<kdub> thanks Saviq
<sil2100> Saviq: true ;)
<kdub> Saviq, and if i understand, mir is stuck, pending 809 landing?
<Saviq> kdub, stuck for xenial, yes, should be under an hour
<kdub> Saviq, ack, thanks for the help. The changes to the doc made sense, thanks for the edit
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea what's with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/796 ? is it stuck somehow due to the oxide-qt mess?
<Saviq> it seems to be published to vivid overlay, but not even in proposed for xenial
<Mirv> Saviq: it's purposefully not released to xenial since it would break things since webbrowser-app is not possible to build. so it's better for it not to be there at all than to break xenial images. currently GCC regression causes oxide-qt to fail to build on armhf
<Saviq> Mirv, builds done, train doesn't seem to have caught up yet https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809
<Saviq> Mirv, not a gcc regression any more, according to the bug, but yeah, I understand
<Mirv> Saviq: well it sounds like a change in GCC anyway, any failure, since it built fine just two weeks ago
<Saviq> Mirv, might still be valid issues though, just not shown before
<Mirv> Saviq: and some bounds checking sounds like a gcc change
<Mirv> Saviq: diffs look good https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/7/
<Mirv> jibel: heads up url above ^ no-change rebuild of qtmir going into overlay silo soon
<Mirv> small dependency change for qtmir-gles
<bfiller> sil2100: just seeing your message. little confused about what I should do on silo 46. It looks to have built correctly on both distros in the silo
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, but you need to include the downstream change
<sil2100> bfiller: since slangasek didn't release that to the archive for nothing - just remove the dependency and remove
<sil2100> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/213415209/ubuntu-ui-extras_0.2%2B15.04.20150311-0ubuntu2_0.2%2B15.04.20150311-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<bfiller> sil2100: oh so he pushed something to the archive and not to trunk you mean?
<sil2100> s/remove/rebuild
<sil2100> Yeah... bad practice
<bfiller> sil2100: got it, ok
<sil2100> But that was during the wily finals, so he's excused partially ;)
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: so, should you set 021 to publish without QA and let's publish it?
<Saviq> Mirv, dnoe
<Saviq> done, even
<Mirv> Saviq: published, let's hope autopkgtests pass this time
<bfiller> sil2100: what's the best way to get the changelog in sync with what's in archive? getting this error trying to build https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-1-build/4/console
<bfiller> sil2100: nm, just will copy from version in wily
<davmor2> sil2100: silo 58 were you able to deal with that in the end?
<davmor2> Mirv: so qt-networking silo 5, I assume that it is just double checking that nothing breaks on the phone with networking right then it can be landed?
<davmor2> Mirv: assume that kenvandine will soon tell you if it doesn't work, iirc the thing that was throwing us was that the phone has no ethernet :)
<Mirv> davmor2: that should be it yes.
<Mirv> davmor2: ken has confirmed the fix at bug #1523975
<ubot5> bug 1523975 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "[desktop] system-settings crashes on startup with 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523975
<davmor2> Mirv: cool
<kdub> Saviq, just to check, once https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809 goes through, mir will become unstuck? I admittedly don't know the process very well
<Saviq> kdub, yeah, everything will happen automagically, should be any minute now
<kdub> cool, thanks for the help
<Saviq> kdub, you can monitor the progress on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#qtmir and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<kdub> ah neat, didn't know about those sites
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, it's done
<Saviq> kdub, the first one is linked in the "Status" line in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809
<davmor2> sil2100: great I'll delete the ticket from the qa list then
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 46 has been rebuilt and problems fixed with ui-extras package, should be able to publish now
<sil2100> bfiller: \o/ thanks, on it now
<jhodapp> Mirv, can you publish silo 34 for me please since it needs a core dev to land?
<kdub> is this silo stuck? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809
<jhodapp> cyphermox, around?
<cyphermox> yep
<jhodapp> cyphermox, my silo 34 got QA approval, can you please land it since it needs a core dev to do so?
<cyphermox> jhodapp: NAK, the changelog there means nothing at all, it doesn't even describe the changes in the patch: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-034-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles_vivid_packaging_changes.diff
<jhodapp> cyphermox, that's for the -gles package which was not changed, I'm not quite sure what Mirv does for that
<jhodapp> cyphermox, the change is really in the non -gles package
<jhodapp> cyphermox, and actually, that description is accurate
<cyphermox> well then why does it need a patch?
<cyphermox> and why not just write what the patch does?
<jhodapp> cyphermox, it does, it's a sync
<cyphermox> that's not a sync, that's copying the same changes again to another package
<jhodapp> cyphermox, that's what the -gles package is
<cyphermox> and that brings up the question of why do you need two source packages when it's the same code?
<jhodapp> I don't fully understand what it's used for
<jhodapp> cyphermox, not sure, you'd have to ask Mirv as he's the real maintainer of this for Ubuntu
<cyphermox> I'd very much like to see better changelogs even if it's just copying the same thing from one package to another. that's the point of changelogs, making sure people who don't have all the context have an idea of what's going on
<jhodapp> cyphermox, sure ideally I agree...we can get Mirv to update this although I'm pretty sure this is how things have always been done
<cyphermox> jhodapp: it's not because it's how it always has been done that it's correct
<jhodapp> cyphermox, I never said that :)
<cyphermox> we've been able to do multiple builds of different kinds with a single source package :)
<jhodapp> cyphermox, I really can't answer your questions, we need to get an explanation from Mirv
<cyphermox> indeed.
<cyphermox> well, I don't feel it's necessary that I punish you because of this, but I'll bring up the issues to Timo
<jhodapp> cyphermox, alright, we need a better way of reviewing source only package changes...this kind of discussion should happen before I'm asking a core dev to land it
<cyphermox> well, yes and no
<cyphermox> people should already know to write meaningful changelogs
<cyphermox> in fact, it flows from writing meaningful commit messages :)
<jhodapp> cyphermox, agreed, but this should be caught in a code review process like a normal MR, but this isn't an MR
<cyphermox> what wasn't a MR?
<jhodapp> cyphermox, this change, it's a source package only change
<cyphermox> people who do direct uploads should even better know to write changelogs
<Elleo> trainguards: heya, I've just retargetted silo 17 from dual landing to vivid only, I seem to remember there was some manual clean up needed in the past when doing this, am I remembering right?
<jhodapp> cyphermox, but anyway, thanks for publishing
<jhodapp> and reviewing it
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> Elleo: I'm not sure what trainguards are around for this. did you try to rebuild? I would expect this to be the only thing needed.
<Elleo> cyphermox: I haven't tried yet, I just remembered having to ping someone for something last time I did this :P
<Elleo> cyphermox: I'll give it a go and see what happens
<cyphermox> ok
<jhodapp> robru, around?
<kdub> trainguards,  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809 seems stuck somehow waiting for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<kdub> not quite sure why... is there something that can be done to move the ticket along?
<cjwatson> kdub: it appears to be waiting for autopkgtests in general to catch up
<cjwatson> kdub: but at least some of the relevant tests are running right now
<kdub> cjwatson, so its just going slow, not stuck then?
<kdub> I'm not quite sure the details of this process, kinda looks stuck to me
<cjwatson> kdub: slow
<cjwatson> kdub: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml shows the relevant tests urnning
<cjwatson> *running
<kdub> cjwatson, thanks for the help
<robru> cyphermox: agreed, stupid -gles not being built from the same source package has been a thorn in my side for a long time. IIRC according to slangasek it's because they have mutually conflicting build deps that they have to be separate source packages
<robru> jhodapp: hey what's up?
<cyphermox> robru: that's be the one good reason to have those separate
<robru> Elleo: you can't just retarget, you need to branch your changelog for vivid as the train won't allow generating a vivid version number on a xenial trunk
<robru> Also you'll need me to delete the xenial packages manually
<robru> Generally you should fix whatever issue is not working in xenial rather than five up on it and try to release to vivid only
<robru> cyphermox: yeah I tried making it all coinstallable one time and it was a giant fustercluck
<jhodapp> robru, hey, can you please dput qtmultimedia 5.4.1 from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 58
<pmcgowan> robru, that silo is blocked by a gcc5 issue in xenial such that a lib oxide needs wont compile
<bzoltan_> robru:  may I ask for a silo to fix that system settings issue - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/814 ?
<robru> pmcgowan: OK well you'll need a new branch with a vivid changelog then
<pmcgowan> not sure if Elleo or oSoMoN  are still around
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ^
<pmcgowan> thats for silo 17
<bfiller> pmcgowan: looking
<robru> jhodapp: done
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, robru: I’m around
<robru> bzoltan_: hm I would but I'm having trouble with sso...
<oSoMoN> robru, we’ve not given up, but any xenial webbrowser-app build is blocked on bug #1528297, and no one will take a look at it until tomorrow at the earliest
<ubot5> bug 1528297 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "libvpx FTBFS with gcc 5.3 on armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528297
<robru> oSoMoN: ok but if you switch your silo from dual to vivid you're essentially giving up on xenial ;-)
<bzoltan_> robru: right... whenever you can :) i will be back
<oSoMoN> robru, temporarily
<oSoMoN> robru, although from what you said, if we need to branch we might as well revert to dual landing and do like we did for silo 45, i.e. force merge with a broken package in xenial
<robru> oSoMoN: if you're planning on switching it back to dual before landing I recommend just leaving it as dual and just letting the xenial builds fail until they get fixed later. because you can't just take a xenial trunk and build it for vivid, you have to branch the trunk, not worth the effort
<oSoMoN> robru, okay
<robru> right
<oSoMoN> Elleo, still around?
<oSoMoN> I’ll update the landing request to revert to dual landing
<robru> cyphermox: if you're able to log in to train jenkins can you assign https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/814 ? I can't seem to log in
<cyphermox> done
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<Elleo> oSoMoN: back now
<oSoMoN> Elleo, I reverted silo 17 to dual-landing and triggered a rebuild, it’s almost done now, I’ll be testing it just to double check, and we can ask davmor2 to give his ok tomorrow morning
<Elleo> oSoMoN: okay, cool
<oSoMoN> Elleo, feel free to do some quick validation on your side as well, I wouldn’t want to break anything the day I leave for holidays
<Elleo> oSoMoN: is the "diff missing" message anything to be concerned about?
<Elleo> oSoMoN: will install now and run through some quick sanity checks
<oSoMoN> Elleo, I don’t know, but it doesn’t look like the train considers it a blocking error
<Elleo> oSoMoN: okay
<alecu> Hi trainguards, I get "ERROR Assignment failed: Low on silos: Ask a trainguard to assign.", so I guess I need to ask y'all.
<alecu> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/816
<robru> cyphermox: can you assign another? I still can't log in
<cyphermox> robru: can you try again? there should be no reason why you can't log in... otherwise it would be good to ask on launchpad-ops.
<robru> cyphermox: the status in #is-outage mentions sso being unresponsive for some people
<alecu> outage again? :-(
<robru> alecu: train is fine I just can't log in because sso
<robru> cyphermox: I'm chatting with #is people, if you could go ahead and assign https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/816 that'd be super, th
<robru> thx
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> SUCCESS
<alecu> yay, santa got here earlier!
<alecu> thanks guys :-)
<cyphermox> what? where is it?
<cyphermox> what I want for christmas is to be able to breathe normally again
<alecu> cyphermox: really? what happened?
<cyphermox> just a cold
<cyphermox> but then I get annoyed at myself for generating so much mucus, coughing, runny eyes and all.
<alecu> sounds annoying... hope you get well!
<cyphermox> in due time! :)
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<cjwatson> kdub: ah, yeah, maybe it is in fact stuck - not something I have the ability to fix I'm afraid
<robru> awwwwwwww yissssssss ^ new queuebot won't ping spam nearly so much now ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-22
<cjwatson> I've attached a patch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvpx/+bug/1528297 which will hopefully help with the oxide-qt woes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528297 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "libvpx FTBFS with gcc 5.3 on armhf" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan_> davmor2: jibel: I have the the fix for the account setting bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1527811) in the silo 35 (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/814)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1527811 in Canonical System Image "Online accounts buttons not sensitive" [Critical,In progress]
<bzoltan_> davmor2: jibel: it is a single line fix, to invoke the trigger() event on clicked() in the listitem
<bzoltan_> Mirv: robru:  do you know who is active from the QA team?
<bzoltan_> trainguards ^
<robru> bzoltan_: late hour like this i think is usually covered by toykeeper? Probably everybody is on holiday at this point
<Mirv> bzoltan_: as robru said. I know yesterday was last for dave at least and jean-b probably is on holiday too. not sure about rvr.
<Mirv> alesage was active reviewing QA queue, maybe he'll be active today too
<Mirv> robru: can you log in to bileto, I can't? it just hangs after clicking "Log in with Ubuntu SSO"
<robru> Mirv: known issue with SSO, contact #is-outage to troubleshoot. it's a sneaky one, i was troubleshooting it for hours until it went away on it's own
<Mirv> robru: thank you
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome
<robru> Mirv: btw pleasant surprise today, queuebot no longer pings "currently building" status unless the status also contains 'fail'. so enjoy dramatically less ping spam in the channel while silos are building ;-)
<robru> unless all builds fail right away then it'll be as spammy as ever
<Mirv> robru: nice, that does make for a better signal/noise ratio
<robru> Mirv: yeah I think I struck a good balance there; if there's a fail it reports that right away, but if it succeeds it doesn't report it until everything succeeds
<bzoltan_> robru: Mirv: would be nice to validate that oneliner change of the UITK as it fixes the Accounts part of the System Settings
<Mirv> bzoltan_: we can't help much in there. the queue is empty however - meaning that all other items are blocked, so if alesage, rvr or anyone else is still working today we should be able to get it tested
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I think it is allright, the important part is that the fix for a critical issue is siloed and ready to land.
<oSoMoN> davmor2, hey, are you around today?
<robru> oSoMoN: i don't think so
<oSoMoN> robru, darn, do you know if anyone from QA is around today?
<robru> oSoMoN: check the scrollback ;-) we were just saying we're not sure who if anybody is still around
<oSoMoN> robru, davmor2 had approved silo 17 but it needed a rebuild after silo 45 landed, I rebuilt it (and revalidated it myself), so in theory all it needs is a formal approval from QA, but it’s virtually ready to land
<davmor2> oSoMoN: yeap I wanted to give it one last test to ensure the rebuild didn't break anything so I can do that in a minute
<robru> Ooooooooooh
<oSoMoN> davmor2, awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> oSoMoN: and yes I'm here all day today and then I'm on holiday :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, I tested it rather extensively last night after the rebuild and all looks good to me, but of course you shouldn’t take my word for it :)
<robru> Mirv: bzoltan_ ^
<davmor2> oSoMoN: that's all rebuilt now right and is it only built for vivid now right?
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, you're not on holiday yet!
<Mirv> davmor2: wooo
<davmor2> Mirv: No I here today is my last day and alesage is here tomorrow too
<oSoMoN> davmor2, well it’s still a dual landing, and the armhf build for webbrowser-app in xenial is failed, but let’s call that a known issue, the goal is to at least manage to land the vivid part
<Mirv> davmor2: just since you're here still today, can you give the schedule of QA for tom... aha, alesage, got it :)
<Mirv> davmor2: so rvr is also on holidays?
<Mirv> davmor2: thank you!
<Mirv> davmor2: so bzoltan_ has a silo 035 for you in queue with one-liner to fix a bug.
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I don't care about xenial anyway that is too far outta my ball league, we got enough on our plates with stable and rc :)  so that is fine give me about 30 minutes to see if there is anything import in my email and then I'll hit it
<oSoMoN> davmor2, excellent, thanks
<davmor2> Mirv: ah the infamous canonical one liner the breaks the universe^WI mean makes everything better obviously
<davmor2> bzoltan_: man you need to go back to school and learn how to count ;) Silo 35 definitely has more than one line added :D
<davmor2> Mirv: has sil finished too then?
<robru> davmor2: no no, the silo was already approved except for one thing, for which the fix is one line.
<robru> So it's a one line fix on top of the rest of the changes that were already approved
<bzoltan_> davmor2: hehe.. it is the "listItem.trigger();" line what I mean as one line.. the rest is only additional tests to cover this case
<davmor2> bzoltan_: nice okay that explains it :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I know, the first look is cheating :D That whole issue was caused by that silly bug deep in there... who the hack would expect that clicked() event does not fire up the triggered() by default
<davmor2> bzoltan_: I blame Saviq
 * Saviq pretends to have EOY'd already
<Mirv> davmor2: yes sil2100 is done
<Mirv> Saviq only pretends to be done, he's still answering e-mails all the time
<Saviq> shhh
<davmor2> Mirv: Saviq is a slave to love and he loves his job, he loves canonical and loves ubuntu he's never really going on a break same as ogra_` :D
<Saviq> that's deep
<bzoltan_> davmor2: I know exactly who to blame :) and that is not Saviq...
<bzoltan_> davmor2: is ogra_` broken?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: no no you don't understand it's always Saviq's fault, unless it isn't on the phone then it's still always ogra_`s fault :)  Thems the rules :D
<Mirv> davmor2: I agree that's really deep :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2: I like that policy ... it means that nothing can be _my_ fault :) Cool... because I have heard this year quite enough that "it is UITK regression, let's ping bzoltan_"
<davmor2> bzoltan_: oh they get to blame the right people sorry they are just the initial points of blame ;)
<bzoltan_> davmor2: crap... is there a way to get teflon coating against any blame?
<davmor2> bzoltan_: no ;) so I'll hit 35 after I've done this quick review of 17 for oSoMoN it's only a quick once over to probably 15-20 minutes
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  no rush :)
<davmor2> bzoltan_: ah are you around all day too then
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I do sleep 4-5 hours every day :) I have  2-4-6 yo kids.. so sleeping is not exactly something I have done a lot in the recent years :)
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1528506
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528506 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/clear-search" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN:  that is how it looks like
<oSoMoN> oh, great, it’s already fixed!
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN:  it is, but I doubt It will land with OTA9 :( unless we will have 3-4 days after the holidays and before the freeze
<bzoltan_> Mirv: davmor2: do you guys know if we will have chance to land one more UITK on the w1?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: there's always time for Christmas UITK landing
<oSoMoN> bzoltan_, well it’s a bug fix, it’s not subject to the feature freeze
<oSoMoN> unless you want to land other features along with it, of course
<Mirv> bzoltan_: technically there's a possibility, feature freeze Jan 5th (= 1-2 working days in January), final freeze on Friday 8th of that week
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: cherry picking is always an option.. but it is just as much (if not more) work as landing the staging branch
<davmor2> bzoltan_: you know week 1 is only a day right
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  so on w1 we still can land features
<oSoMoN> yeah, I understand it’s not a pleasant perspective for you
<Mirv> bzoltan_: for 1 day yes :) or 2 if the freeze day is counted in
<bzoltan_> oSoMoN: My pleasure is hardly a priority here :)
<bzoltan_> davmor2: is it? I though that w1 is  from 4th of January to 8th of January
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  I can prepare a landing silo and get all the tests done for 4th of January
<davmor2> bzoltan_: 5th is feature freeze, 8th is full freeze
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  ^ may I have a silo reserved for that, so I do not need to ping trainguards during the holidays
<davmor2> iirc
<oSoMoN> ouch, that’s gonna be tight
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sure, file a ticket
<bzoltan_> davmor2:  so we have planty of times to validate a new UITK on 4-5.01
<Mirv> davmor2: is the freeze date (5th) a day that one can still land new feature into items technically, or does it need to be the Monday 4th?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/818
<robru> bzoltan_: I'm not going anywhere if you need me to assign stuff whenever
<bzoltan_> robru:  That is the attitude :) dude we should get together next year for holidays somewhere in Canarias for example
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah we should that would be awesome
<Mirv> bzoltan_: you've a silo
<bzoltan_> robru: We just need to find somebody who tells it to my wife.. somebody with more than one spare life
<robru> Haha
<Mirv> my white cat seems to have plenty
<robru> OK can we teach this cat to deliver news to mrs bzoltan_ ?
<robru> Ah yes, "misses buhzoltan underscore", beloved by all
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I have a small issue I don't see the pdf I just downloaded, It was in the downloads folder the last time I installed the silo this time it isn't
<oSoMoN> davmor2, did you actually download it, or did you hand it over to the document viewer?
<oSoMoN> davmor2, and can you check whether it’s physically in the Downloads folder on your device?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: document viewer isn't installed, that's why I downloaded a pdf
<oSoMoN> ah ok
<oSoMoN> let me test that use case here
<oSoMoN> works here
<oSoMoN> davmor2, can you try downloading another pdf (or the same one, for that matter), and see if you get the same issue?
<davmor2> let me reflash and try again
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ve got a patch for bug #1528297 , I’m going to request a silo for it, and I can give you a source package to dput there
<ubot5> bug 1528297 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "libvpx FTBFS with gcc 5.3 on armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528297
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m not authorized to publish silo 17, can you please do that for me? or does it require a core-dev?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I please haz a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/819 ?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, once there’s a silo for ticket 819, can you please do a source copy of https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5880785/+listing-archive-extra to it ?
<oSoMoN> (it’s oxide-qt 1.11.3-0ubuntu3 for xenial only)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: assigning and looking
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks! I gotta go offline for a short while, will be back in the afternoon
<bzoltan_> Mirv: what that hell is this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-056-1-build/3/consoleFull
<bzoltan_> bzr: ERROR: Inconsistency between source format and version: version is native, format is not native.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: hmm, I doubt anything has changed..
<Mirv> bzoltan_: oh, there is. your gles landing is a typolanding
<Mirv> bzoltan_: or I mean, you haven't added a real version in there
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I did the same for the last two landings.. robru told me that leaving the version empty will force the train to figure out the real one... so instead of guessing the version it lets the train handle it
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  ohh.. me stupi, i have forget the -0ubuntu1
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ah, ok, then it's just that -0ubuntu1 missing
<Mirv> nice that train handles it
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  It is a fantastic feature.. it was a kind of error prone
<kdub> trainguards, can anything more be done for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809 ?
<bzoltan_> davmor2: I go and fetch my kids from the daycare and be back in few hours. Ping me if you need my assistance with the silo35
<Mirv> kdub: currently no known needed actions, it's still stuck in waiting for some test results at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir and #qtmir-gles
<Mirv> not sure if it's an infrastructure issue or just waiting needed
<kdub> Mirv, its been waiting more than a day, seems stuck
<davmor2> bzoltan_: no worries
<Mirv> kdub: if these http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtmir are UTC times from yesterday then yes they're definitely stuck
<Mirv> slangasek not sure if your anyone familiar with autopkgtest infrastructure will be around still, but we're wondering if http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtmir (qtmir and qtmir-gles) and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8 armhf builds are stuck
<Mirv> kdub: if steve will be around, you can follow up with him
<Mirv> I wonder if Laney was also one of the pitti's backup guys too regarding autopkgtests.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp (until Dec 24th) | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Low on silos! A time gap between Mirv's and robru's trainguard duties (sil2100 on holidays).
<pmcgowan> robru, kdub whats the issue with xenial landings?
<kdub> not sure of any general issues, I just know that mir is held up in proposed with some stuck autopkg tests
<kdub> for xenial
<jhodapp> Mirv, so when I go to publish this request, I get a page with some 3 options and it seems I need to select something to make the landing work...can you explain what I need to do? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/802
<kdub> pmcgowan, if you know of anyone who can get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809 unstuck, that would be great :D currently waiting to see if slangasek has any ideas once he is online
<pmcgowan> kdub, ok
<pmcgowan> maybe cjwatson  he knows everything
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: I can't do it; it might be worth contacting pitti out of band (SMS or something) to see if he's willing to take a look, since I'm not sure anyone else knows how
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can you source-copy oxide-qt 1.11.3 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to silo 10 ?
<Mirv> jhodapp: you should first set the status to "Publish without QA" by editing the ticket. it then shows as blue. then you should not need to check any of the publish job items.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jhodapp> Mirv, ah ok!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so you'll need a core-dev for 017, plus if the core-dev is strict there will be complaints about the changelogs vs packaging changes. webbrowser-app is the main package with packaging changes (others are universe).
<jhodapp> Mirv, silo 36 should be good to go, also did you see silo 58?
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok thanks, I'll just update the version numbers in 036. yes, I took the snippet I e-mailed for comparison from the 058.
<Mirv> jhodapp: congrats on successful publishing of 034! it's done.
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh excellent, per your email I think it's good to go. I've tested an updated music-app that imports QtMultimedia 5.6 only with it and it works great
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> jhodapp: great progress then.
<Mirv> cjwatson: I vaguely remember that pitti had some backup persons able to kick autopkgtest infra:s, but I don't remember who they were. I pinged s_langasek and L_aney on this channel but not sure if they will be around either.
<Mirv> pmcgowan: the issue is that armhf autopkg test builders have stuck jobs
<cjwatson> Mirv: Yeah, I'm not sure to what extent - I can retry failed builds, but if I can deal with this sort of infrastructure issue I don't know how.  It's indeed possible that Steve or Iain know
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, are you around today?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yup
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, awesome, I need a core-dev ack for silo 17
<oSoMoN> and I actually need a core-dev to publish it, can’t do it myself
<davmor2> bzoltan_: heads up
<Mirv> davmor2: thank you, I'll publish him bzoltan_ and he will be happily surprised when he's back in 1h or so
<Mirv> publish it for him, that is
<kenvandine> trainguards:  can someone help figure out why 17 is failing to publish? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/3/console
<kenvandine> udm hasn't had an upload in a while
<Mirv> kenvandine: it looks to me it's just that the gcc5 symbols update from July wasn't included in trunk. so you should be able to use IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION for this
<Mirv> udm is probably one of the last such things that hasn't been updated since gcc5 mass uploads
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx!
<Mirv> jhodapp: I published 036 now after the no-change rebuild finished
<jhodapp> Mirv, excellent, thank you
<jhodapp> Mirv, 58 just needs a build and then I can get QA onto it
<jhodapp> Mirv, and it needs -gles
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is it ok to merge silo 17? it’s blocked in -proposed atm because webbrowser-app won’t migrate until it’s built for armhf, but I’d like to rebase silo 6 on the latest changes, need trunk to be up-to-date for that
<bzoltan_> Mirv: davmor2: \o/ great stuff, thank you guys
<Mirv> jhodapp: right, great.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it's ok. I trust you follow up on webbrowser-app excuses. Elleo should follow up content-hub, ubuntu-download-manager, kenvandine ubuntu-system-settings and renatu indicator-transfer. at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks. Would you mind doing it for me? I don’t think I have permissions to do that
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, merging, it's a trainguard job nowadays.
<kenvandine> cool, please do merge those
<kenvandine> so we can get other landings going
<Mirv> oSoMoN: kenvandine: merges are now complete
<kenvandine> Mirv, thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> wow, that was an old silo :D 37 u-s-s rebuilds among else over time
<Mirv> 82 webbrowser-app
<Saviq> Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/809 is built, train didn't notice yet, can you publish?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> Mirv, hope you can force publish regardless of the version in proposed missing in the new changelog?
<Mirv> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> Mirv, fwiw there are passing runs after those stuck ones http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtmir/xenial/armhf/ so here's hoping it will work
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  would  you be able to merge the silo35 UITK to the trunk?
<kdub> trainguard, Saviq  ticket 813/silo 45 might need a 'force publishing' due to the proposed missing in the new changelog
<kdub> still would be beneficial to get that fix out to vivid+overlay before the xenial jam clears up
<cyphermox> kdub: what proposed?
<kdub> cyphermox, just the message in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/kdub
<cyphermox> ok
<Mirv> bzoltan_: oh sure
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  only because my next silo is bitching about the missing changelog entry :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: done
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Kiitos, danke, sposiba
<kdub> not quite sure how things got unjammed with xenial/mir release, but if someone out there did that thanks very much!
<tkamppeter> Hi, I would like to land the printing stack (CUPS, ...) on the phone, and for that I need the permissions for operating the CI train.
<tkamppeter> Hi, I would like to land the printing stack (CUPS, ...) on the phone, and for that I need the permissions for operating the CI train.
<pmcgowan> trainguards ^^
<Saviq> kdub, yeah, a rebuild + reupload to proposed got things unstuck \o/
<kdub> Saviq, yay
<kdub> thanks for the help, mir 0.18 has made it out to xenial
<slangasek> Mirv, kdub, pmcgowan, cjwatson: looks like http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtmir is cleared now, so I guess someone retried?  For reference, yes, Laney and I both have access to re-trigger failed autopkgtests; the best reference for this is a pointer to the relevant bit of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html since that gives the full c
<slangasek> ontext for the triggers needed
<kdub> slangasek, thanks, and yes, we retriggered and it didn't get stuck on the 2nd time around
<davmor2> kdub: ^
<robru> Saviq: qtubuntu vs gles have different versions
<Saviq> robru, grr, tx
<robru> Yw
<Saviq> wonder how
<Saviq> ah now I know...
<robru> Saviq: must have been bumped somewhere, i mean the upstream version didn't match, gles ahead at 0.63 vs 0.62
<Saviq> robru, yeah, found
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the xenial armhf build be retried in silo 6 ? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/8751220)
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-23
<oSoMoN> good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> anyone around with permissions to trigger a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/0.23+16.04.20151221-0ubuntu1/+build/8750367 ? (I guess it takes a core-dev)
<oSoMoN> ogra_`, are you around, by any chance?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you're correct, it needs a core-dev
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks for confirming
<oSoMoN> let’s see if I can get hold of one before hoping on my plane
<morphis_> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> morphis_: pong
<morphis_> Mirv: ah you're still there :-)
<Mirv> morphis_: barely but yes :)
<morphis_> Mirv: would be great if you can do another package upload for me
<Mirv> morphis_: keep talking :)
<morphis_> Mirv: but no, let me do that differently
<morphis_> I will just put those package on a webhost somewhere for people, not blocking any silo with that for now :-)
<morphis_> so .. ignore my request
<Mirv> morphis_: ok :)
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp (until Dec 24th) | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Holidays.
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Holidays.
<ev> ci`help is available the rest of today - I just wanted to get the channel topic change in before I forgot
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-24
<cjwatson> mardy_: who could approve https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/libsignon-glib/packaging/+merge/279981 ?  it's at the root of a build chain on s390x that winds up blocking some things (e.g. telephony-service) due to them building uninstallable binaries, so would be nice to get it shifted
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-27
<robru> looks like it's a very bzoltan_ christmas around here
<bzoltan_> robru: :D happy holidays to you too :D I just try to pull out one fully green build... these random failures drive me crazy
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-28
<ToyKeeper> I wonder why there are new builds happening this week.  I thought everyone was off until the new year.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Proposed pocket (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Release pocket (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Proposed pocket (zesty/messaging-framework). Release pocket (xenial/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2241 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Ready to build (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensour
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3093 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3093 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-12-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Successfully built
